# Install Pics and Instructions for Turbo?



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey,

Has anyone actually put together a complete how to for how to install a turbo on a Sentra/200?

I'm asking cuz I'll have mine pretty soon here and I'd like to do the install myself but I'm like a lot of people and I don't really have the mechanical backround for things like tapping the block for oil or even just the basic things like removing your stock ECU so you can send it out.

Just curious if there is a step by step somewhere that I can reference rather than posting 1 question at a time while i'm doing the install.

It's kind of vague I guess. I know there are step by steps for doing an engine swap but I haven't seen one for a complete turbo install on a DE.

If there isn't one, I might go ahead and create one while I'm doing mine...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here ya go
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19062


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

heres a good one.

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know this isnt my thread but those links really helped me understand a little better on how to install a turbo. Now if we can find one for a GA16, well be good to go.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, I am working on an install step by step setup for the 1.6L. I'm trying to be as detailed about it as possible.

chef


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey chef, when do you think you will be finished with that step by step info? That would be really helpful for me.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Go to Nissan Performance Mag and check out Project SE-R. Look around the Site and you can find where to tap the block.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't have a writeup but I have a whole bunch of sketches and diagrams I've been working on for the past couple of months... I was just down stairs fitting the TMIC on the car to see how it's going to work.... I don't think i'll be able to use the flat pipe from the BB but I can take a mandrel ubend and make it work.


----------

